# Local 98 FBI troubles



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting, must have been their turn again. Glad to see no Sicilian names in the news, looks like Irish and other ethnic surnames for once. Grew up with many family members in that area.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There were some guys busted from the area on Thursday part of 42 arrested on various charges associated with organized crime.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oi vey!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Oi vey!


Nope, not one Jewish name yet outside of lawyers.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Still crappy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Still crappy!


As long as the pension funds aren't messed with or other monies that are held in trust.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't steal a mans money!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Don't steal a mans money!


Fastest way to galvanize a group of men together in a mob mentality to get violent.


----------

